# Alpencross Oberstdorf-Poschiavo. Ist die Schleife über Livigno empfehlenswert?



## Manni (27. Dezember 2005)

Guten Abend,
die Winterzeit lässt sich ja hervorragend zum Pläne schmieden nutzen. Heraus gekommen ist beim Träumen von Alpenpässen und endlosen einsamen Pfaden folgende mittelschwere Tour, die ich gerne im Sommer mit ein paar Freunden unter die Stollen nehmen würde.
Allerdings kenne ich diesen Teil der Alpen noch gar nicht und könnte da ein paar hilfreiche Tipps und Vorschläge gebrauchen. Die Tour soll im Zeitraum August/September stattfinden und wir werden wohl zwischen 5 und 6 Biker sein. Die Tour basiert noch auf der Traumtouren Transalp CD, sobald ich die Karten habe, werde ich aber noch mal nach schönen Alternativstücken suchen. Vielleicht habt ihr hier auch schon ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge.


1.Etappe: Oberstdorf  Schrofenpass  Warth  Lech  Freiburger Hütte, hier auch Übernachtung. 46,7km, 1638Hm. Bis auf die Plackerei zum Schorfenpass leicht, da viel Asphalt. Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.

2.Etappe: Freiburger Hütte  Dalaas  Kristberg  Schruns  Galgenul  Gargellen. Übernachtung im Hotel. 40,9km, 1433Hm. Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden. 
Wie schwer schätzt ihr die Abfahrt von der Freiburger Hütte aus ein? Der Rest ist ja  dann wieder großteils auf Asphalt.

3.Gargellen  Schlappiner Joch  Schlappin  Klosters  Davos  Tiefencastel. Übernachtung. 61,5Km, 1460Hm. Schieben hoch zum Schlappiner Joch. Abfahrt sieht vom Profil her recht steil aus, für den Tourenbiker fahrbar? Bergan bis Davos und Abfahrt nach Tiefencastel scheinen dann wieder unproblematisch.

4.Tiefencastel  Savognin  Bivio. Übernachtung im Hotel/ Gasthof. 33,3Km. 1475Hm. Fahrzeit 3-4 Stunden. Viel Schotter, nicht zu steil, passt wohl.

5.Bivio  Septimerpass  Maloia  Sils Maria  St. Moritz  Pontresina -Suot. Übernachtung Gasthof/ Hotel. 53,1Km, 1763Hm. Fahrzeit ca. 6 Stunden. Bis auf die Trailabfahrt vom Septimerpass und die relativ vielen Höhenmeter erscheint die Etappe unspektakulär. Hat hier jemand Alternativ Vorschläge zu Stanciu?

6.Suot  Alp La Stretta  Malga delle Mine  Livigno. Übernachtung Gasthof. 32,8Km, 1115Hm. Fahrzeit rechne ich ca. 4 Stunden da hoher Trailanteil. Wie schwer sind die Trails? Aber bei dieser kurzen Etappe wirds wohl keine Probleme geben.

7.Livigno  Passo Trela  Arnoga  Rifugio Val Viola. Übernachtung im Refugio möglich? 35,4Km, 1273Hm. Fahrzeit 4 Stunden. Sonst besser weiter zur Alpe Campo und die Schiebepassage noch mitnehmen, oder sogar noch ins Tal abfahren? Wer hat hier Übernachtungstipps?

8.Tag: Rifugio Val Viola  Passo Bernina  Alp Grüm  Trailabfahrt nach Poschiavo. 40,9Km, 1173Hm. Wird ne feine Sache zum Abschluss.

Gesamt: 12000Hm, 350Km. 8 Tourtage

9.Tag: Mit der Räthischen Bahn wieder auf den Bernina Pass und mit dem Bike auf Trails abfahren nach St. Moritz und weiter mit der Räthischen Bahn nach Chur. Von dort Transfer nach Deutschland.

Alternativ zu der Runde über das Val dal Fain nach Livigno, sowie Passo Trela und Passo Val Viola nach Poschiavo könnten wir bei schlechten Wetteraussichten/ schlechter Kondition auch direkt über den Bernina nach Poschiavo Biken. Wären dann nur noch 260Km bei 9000Hm.

Die Schleife über Livigno ist nach Stanciu ja sehr traillastig, aber wie anspruchsvoll sind die Wege? Hier interessieren mich speziell die Schiebepassage am Passo Forcola, sowie die Auffahrt zum Passo Trela. Ist die Runde überhaupt empfehlenswert? Allein nach den schicken Photos auf der CD kann man da ja nicht gehen, auch wenn die Landschaft Hunger auf mehr macht!

Stanciu nennt in seinem Buch ja außerdem noch den Durannapass und das Urdenfüggli. Sicher gute Alternativen zur Fahrt durchs Tal nach Tiefencastel, allerdings müssten wir dann auf die Schleife über Livigno verzichten, die 12000Hm sind leider das Maximum was ich meinen Mitfahrern zumuten will. So käme man auf 10870Hm bei 282,5Km. Aber mir gefällt die oben genannte Tour von den Highlights her schon besser. Nur wenn es da zu Kletter- und Schiebeorgien kommt, wäre die Schleife über Arosa der über Livigno für uns vorzuziehen.

Na, was sagt ihr dazu? Ich finde das ist ne schöne Tour und mal was anderes als immer nur auf der Brennerseite zum Gardasee zu fahren.

Gruß Manni


----------



## kamikater (28. Dezember 2005)

> Bis auf die Trailabfahrt vom Septimerpass



Sehr schöne Tour, auch wenn ich nicht alles kenne. Die Abfahrt vom Septimer ist aber wirklich nur für echte Fahrtechnik-Cracks fahrbar, für den Normal-Biker ist das eher eine längere Schiebestrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBreaker (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

Abfahrt von der Freiburger Hütte nach Dalaas ist bis auf kurze Stücke einwandfrei und zügig fahrbar.

Der Weg vom Schlappiner Joch runter nach Klosters ist im ersten Stück schon recht steil und für mich mit AC-Gepäck in vielen Stücken unfahrbar gewesen (ca. 1/2m hohe Stufen im Gefälle, sehr schmal, Pedale bleiben in Wurzeln hängen, ...), ab den ersten Häusern breite Schotterstraße, welche man zügig runter kommt...

MfG


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Manni,
plane für 2006 eine ähnliche Strecke. Daher ein paar Tipps:


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... 5.Bivio  Septimerpass  Maloia  Sils Maria  St. Moritz  Pontresina -Suot. Übernachtung Gasthof/ Hotel. 53,1Km, 1763Hm. Fahrzeit ca. 6 Stunden. Bis auf die Trailabfahrt vom Septimerpass und die relativ vielen Höhenmeter erscheint die Etappe unspektakulär. Hat hier jemand Alternativ Vorschläge zu Stanciu?
> ...


Hier lohnt sich bei Pontresina der Abstecher ins Val Roseg! Du kannst relativ nah an den Gletscher ranfahren, aber es ist ein Umweg von 200hm und 25km. Trotzdem ein Super-Erlebnis. Als Übernachtung kann ich das Gästehaus Berninahaus in Bernina-Suot empfehlen. Viel mehr gibt's da auch nicht. Schlafen und Essen sehr gut. Ich kenne die Strecke ab St. Moritz. Bis Suot gibt es m.E. dazwischen keine Alternativen. Ist schön trailig, aber alles fahrbar. Nur leider meistens bergauf ...


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... 7.Livigno  Passo Trela  Arnoga  Rifugio Val Viola. Übernachtung im Refugio möglich? 35,4Km, 1273Hm. Fahrzeit 4 Stunden. Sonst besser weiter zur Alpe Campo und die Schiebepassage noch mitnehmen, oder sogar noch ins Tal abfahren? Wer hat hier Übernachtungstipps?
> ...


Du könntest mir nicht genug dafür bezahlen, dass ich im Rifugio Val Viola übernachte! Ich finde die Hütte unterirdisch schlecht. Ich würde durchziehen (allerdings musst du ab dem Rifugio Val Viola MINDESTENS eine Stunde tragen und schieben einkalkulieren) und entweder auf der Alpe Campo oder 50 hm weiter unter im Rifugio Saoseo übernachten oder - wenn die Kraft für den Berninapass noch reicht - auf der Alp Grüm im Hotel Belvedere. Ab dem Lago da Val Viola (ungefähres Ende schieben und tragen) gibt es einen geilen Trail bis vor die Haustür der Alpe Campo! 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... 9.Tag: Mit der Räthischen Bahn wieder auf den Bernina Pass und mit dem Bike auf Trails abfahren nach St. Moritz und weiter mit der Räthischen Bahn nach Chur. Von dort Transfer nach Deutschland.
> ...


Gut, dann kannst du dich am 5. Tag schon darauf freuen, diese Trails heute abwärts zu fahren. Es sind nämlich dieselben, und diesmal machen sie auch so richtig Spaß!

Aber - wenn dich die Landschaft dort interessiert und du jeden Tag einen echten Knaller im Programm haben willst und deine Jungs jeden Tag nicht viel mehr als 1.500hm wollen und du nicht zwingend am Gardasee landen willst und du dir eventuell sogar den Rücktransfer sparen willst, dann schau' dir doch mal den SwissCross mittelschwer Review 2005 an. Hoteltipps, Höhenprofile etc. geb' ich dir gerne und verlängern läßt sich diese Nummer auch problemlos um ein, zwei attraktive Tage.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Spargel (28. Dezember 2005)

...oder oben am Berninapaß im Hospiz einkehren: die Mehrbettzimmer sind bezahlbar, und die Küche ist so gut, daß das Berninahospiz inzwischen mein Standardstützpunkt ist, wenn ich mal in der Gegend übernachte.

ciao  Christian
(der das Rif Val Viola nicht kennt)


----------



## Fubbes (30. Dezember 2005)

Der Reihe nach:
Auch ich finde die Abfahrt von der Freiburger Hütte unproblematisch. Macht Spaß.
Schlappiner Joch runter habe ich fast komplett geschoben. Hoch ist allerdings auch sehr unangenehm wegen des schmalen Weges.
Die Abfahrt vom Septimer Pass nur für Technik-Cracks? So schwierig ist das auch nicht, etwas Fahrtechnik vorrausgesetzt. Ist halt ziemlich holprig.
Rifugio Val Viola ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis, das man mal mitmachen kann. Noch einmal würde ich da aber auch nicht übernachten, obwohl die morgendliche Abfahrt in der Sonne in Richtung Passo Verva traumhaft ist.
Der komplette Bericht zu meiner Tour Bodensee - Gardasee findet sich auf meiner Seite.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## dave (30. Dezember 2005)

> 6.Suot â Alp La Stretta â Malga delle Mine â Livigno. [...] Wie schwer sind die Trails?



Hans Rey und Frischi sind ja auch dort entlang und Hans meint (Tag 3, Tourbericht):

_"From the top of Bernina we had a short downhill to Diavolezza, from where we had to climb the beautiful Val de Fein Valley for about 2 hours, Frischi could have probably done it in half the time but he had mercy for me and rode my pace. From there we crossed once again the green boarder to Italy and *faced one of the most technical descends of our trip. Nobody had ever ridden the whole trail clean without getting off their bike, so it was my turn to give her a go.* It turned out to be quite challenging and I have to admit that I put my foot down on three occasions, two of them were loose uphill traverse sections, however I never got off my bike, and was quite happy with my run."_

Scheint also nicht uninteressant bzw. all zu leicht zu sein! Aber es sind auch nur ca. 400 Hm ...  

Hab' mir auch mal Ã¼berlegt, ob man nach ein paar zusÃ¤tzlichen HÃ¶henmetern nicht auch alternativ den Trail zur Forcola di Livigno nehmen kÃ¶nnte. Ist den vielleicht schon mal jemand gefahren? Der anschlieÃende Weg an der SpÃ¶l Richtung Livigno ist vielleicht auch ganz nett und mÃ¼ndet irgendwann in die StraÃe, auf welche man sonst gekommen wÃ¤re.


----------



## Manni (1. Januar 2006)

Das klingt schonmal alles sehr gut, euch allen vielen Dank für die Hilfe! Und ein Frohes neues Jahr.

Wenn das Schlappiner Joch sowohl hoch, als auch runter mehr Schieben als Fahren bedeutet, würde es doch Sinn machen es auszulassen. Habe aber noch keine Karten gekauft. Wer weiß ob es da eine sinnvolle Alternative gibt?

Außerdem hab ich noch ein kleines Planspiel für euch:
Ich würde gerne die letzten drei Etappen zu zweien zusammenfassen. Wer hat da Etappenvorschläge? Gibt es z.B. zwischen Livigno und Arnoga Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? Z.B. am Passo Trela? Langsam wirds Zeit für die Kartenbeschaffung.

Die Route liegt ja abseits der üblichen Routen. Wie sieht es da mit der Verfügbarkeit der Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus? Lieber Reservieren? Zeitraum Mitte August bis Mitte September.


Gruß Manni


----------



## Manni (1. Januar 2006)

Und kann man in der Hütte auf der Alp la Stretta, hinter Bernina Suot auch Übernachten? Die Lage der Hütte mitten im Val da Fain ist einfach genial!

Manni


----------



## RedOrbiter (1. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man in der Hütte auf der Alp la Stretta, hinter Bernina Suot auch Übernachten? Die Lage der Hütte mitten im Val da Fain ist einfach genial!
> 
> Manni


Ich denke dort oben im Val da Fain bei der Strettaalp gibt es keine Übernachtungsgelegenheit. Auch das Zollhaus oben am Pass kannst du vergessen. 
Als Unterkunft am nächsten beim Val da Fain wird die Unterkunft bei  Bernina Suot etwa 1 km unterhalb der Diavolezza-Talstation sein. Name weiss ich nicht.

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2006)

RedOrbiter schrieb:
			
		

> ... Als Unterkunft am nächsten beim Val da Fain wird die Unterkunft bei  Bernina Suot etwa 1 km unterhalb der Diavolezza-Talstation sein. Name weiss ich nicht. ...


Das ist das weiter oben von mir beschriebene Gäsethaus Berninahaus.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fetz (2. Januar 2006)

Wir sind 2004 über das Val da Vain nach Livigno.
Bis zur Alp La Streta kein Problem, man kann begleitet vom Pfeifen der Murlemtiere ganz gemütlich hochtreten. Oben angekommen gibt es 3 Möglichkeiten: 
1. Rechts Richtung Zollhütte wie von Stanciu empfohlen. Den Weg hat Dubbel 2005 genommen und anschließend verflucht - muss mit ziemlich viel Tragen verbunden sein.
2. Links: Lt. Stanciu für Biker überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen.
3. Geradeaus: Diesen Trail haben wir gewählt. Die ersten ca. 100hm ist an Fahren nicht zu denken: Schieben/Tragen im steilen Gelände. Dann fahrbar bis zur Straße. Bei Regen würde ich das nicht empfehlen, da wohl erst die Straße 300hm weiter unten die Rutschpartie beeenden würde.

Die Auffahrt zum Passo Trela und die anschließende Abfahrt ist ein Traum: Unbedingt mitnehmen! 

Viel Spass!
Joachim


----------



## RedOrbiter (2. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist das weiter oben von mir beschriebene Gäsethaus Berninahaus.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


@Stefan 
Ich denke das ist korrekt.


			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Geradeaus: Diesen Trail haben wir gewählt. Die ersten ca. 100hm ist an Fahren nicht zu denken: Schieben/Tragen im steilen Gelände. Dann fahrbar bis zur Straße. Bei Regen würde ich das nicht empfehlen, da wohl erst die Straße 300hm weiter unten die Rutschpartie beeenden würde.


@Fetz Ich bin 2002 beim Stretapass auch geradeaus runter. War auch nass. Oben muss man sehr vorsichtig sein. Einige recht steile ausgesetzte Stellen. Für ungeübte Berggänger und dazu noch mit Bike und bei Nässe, imo sicher an der oberen Grenze. Unten jedoch empfand ich den Trail gut fahrbar bis zur Passtrasse runter.

Strettapass 2002. Rechts ist das Zollhaus erkennbar.






Kannst die Tour nachlesen auf meiner Site.
Runda Grischun 2002

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde gerne die letzten drei Etappen zu zweien zusammenfassen. Wer hat da Etappenvorschläge?


auch auf die gefahr hin, mit dem immer gleichen thread zu langweilen: 
wir sind im sommer von savognin bis p. trela sehr ähnliche gefahren: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181319 , 
allerdings in weniger etappen. 
kommt halt in erster linie darauf an, was ihr pro tag vorhabt. 
die beschriebenen etappen sind ja alle eher unproblematisch. 

...


			
				Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Bis zur Alp La Streta kein Problem, man kann begleitet vom Pfeifen der Murlemtiere ganz gemütlich hochtreten.
> 1. Rechts Richtung Zollhütte wie von Stanciu empfohlen. Den Weg hat Dubbel 2005 genommen und anschließend verflucht - muss mit ziemlich viel Tragen verbunden sein.


diesen sommer steht wieder val da fain auf dem programm, dann aber definitiv geradeaus runter anstatt rechts rum. mit ist vollkommen unerklärlich, was stanciu sich da denkt...

zur illustration zwei bilder von stancius rechts-variante: 




und einige stellen sind deutlich ausgesetzter, aber wahrscheinlich hatte er da keine hand frei zum knipsen.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (2. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... Außerdem hab ich noch ein kleines Planspiel für euch:
> Ich würde gerne die letzten drei Etappen zu zweien zusammenfassen. Wer hat da Etappenvorschläge? Gibt es z.B. zwischen Livigno und Arnoga Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? Z.B. am Passo Trela? Langsam wirds Zeit für die Kartenbeschaffung.
> Die Route liegt ja abseits der üblichen Routen. Wie sieht es da mit der Verfügbarkeit der Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus? Lieber Reservieren? Zeitraum Mitte August bis Mitte September.
> ...


Hallo Manni,
zum "kleinen Planspiel": Den 6. Tag würde ich um die m.E. nicht viel mehr als 400hm über den Passo Trela verlängern und in Arnoga übernachten. Übernachtungstipp: Hotel LiArnoga - besser reservieren. Das müßte eigentlich ganz locker zu machen sein, da der Passo Trela kein schwerer Pass ist und ihr die letzten ca. 15 km bis Arnoga flach rollen könnt.
Am anderen Morgen sind es von Arnoga bis zum Passo da Val Viola keine 600hm. Da seid ihr nach spätestens zwei Stunden. Leichte Auffahrt, keine Rampen, sieht man mal von den letzten Metern ab dem Rif. Val Viola ab. Aber da schiebt ihr eh. Nun kommt eine mindestens einstündige Schiebe- und Tragepassage runter zum Lago da Val Viola, danach ein richtig guter, flowiger Singletrail mit nicht wirklich schweren Passagen. Auf die Bernina-Passstraße trefft ihr bei Sfazu. Nun könnt ihr abhängig vom Zeitkontingent eine schöne und schnelle Schotterabfahrt nach Poschiavo nehmen (ca. 30 Min.) und in die Rhätische Bahn steigen, die euch zur Alp Grüm bringt (Achtung: Abfahrtszeiten der Züge beachten, die Bikes mitnehmen!!! Wir mußten von 15:30 bis 17:30 warten!). Oder ihr fahrt ab Sfazu auf der Bernina-Passstraße direkt hoch zur Alp Grüm.
Bei frühem Aufbruch in Arnoga solltet ihr gegen 16:00 Uhr am Pass, egal, für welche Variante ihr euch entschieden habt. Trailabfahrt nach Poschiavo und fertig. In Poschiavo hast du ein breites Angebot an Hotels. Wir haben hier nicht übernachtet. Ich hatte aber auch nicht den Eindruck, dass man reservieren müßte (Mitte August). 

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Mal 'ne Überlegung: ich würde die Trailabfahrt von der Alp Grüm knicken, da sie eure Tour m.E. "unrund" macht. Sicherlich ganz nett, aber ihr fahrt zwischen Livigno und St. Moritz so viel Trails, dass ich auf diesen einen nun wirklich verzichten könnte. Stattdessen würde ich mir lieber mehr Zeit für die Strecke Alp Grüm -  St. Moritz nehmen. Den hier bist du im "Festsaal der Alpen", die Gletscher "springen" dich an. Ihr werdet eure Fotoapparate gar nicht mehr wegpacken! Diese Strecke wäre (für mich) ein toller Abschluss eurer Woche.


----------



## dubbel (2. Januar 2006)

doppelt...


----------



## [email protected] (2. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht habt ihr hier auch schon ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge.



bisschen anders würd ich fahren, die schleife würd ich sparen

5.Bivio  Septimerpass  Maloia  Sils Maria  St. Moritz  Scuol

6.ScuolVal Müstair, 36 km/1100 Höhenmeter

7.Val MüstairLivigno, 35 km/1240 Höhenmeter

http://www.coopzeitung.ch/pdfdata/cz/200531d/0531CZ40_008.pdf

8.Tag: Livigno-Passo Trela-Arnoga-Val Viola-Sfazu-Poschiavo 63 km/1578 hm
http://home.vr-web.de/tsv-hopferau-eisenberg/rad/transalp2004/transalp04.htm

du kannst dir aber auch Livigno sparen und gleich weiter ins Val Viola

9.Tag: Mit der Räthischen Bahn wieder auf den Bernina Pass und mit dem Bike auf Trails abfahren nach St. Moritz und weiter mit der Räthischen Bahn nach Chur. Von dort Transfer nach Deutschland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo, da bin ich wieder. Hatte die letzen Tage genug damit zu tun eure Tipps durch zu arbeiten  Scheint so als hätte ich mich für das Bikedorado schlechthin entschieden  

Viele 1000 Dank für die Links  Bereits nach den ersten flüchtigen Sichtungen war klar, was ich da zusammen geklickt habe ist eigentlich ziemlicher Unfug und geht bei gleicher Schwierigkeit auch viel besser, siehe eure HPs.  Ich konnte mich die letzten Abende kaum noch vom Rechner aufraffen um ins Bett zu gehen  
Schließlich haben mich das kaum fahrbare Schlappiner Joch und die annähernd 80km reiner Asphalt von Oberstdorf bis zum genannten Übergang überzeugt. Dann noch der stressige Rücktransfer von Poschiavo nach Oberstdorf, nein Danke. Vergiss es   Mach lieber nen schönen Schweizcross mit vielen Highlights und wenig Extrempassagen. 
Also starte ich nun in Chur. Das sind nur 80Km Anreise mehr als bis Oberstdorf und mit der Räthischenbahn ist es nun auch wirklich kein Problem, z.B. von St. Moritz zurück nach Chur zu kommen. Sind 2h anstelle der  von 5-7 Stunden Odysse nach Oberstdorf.

Mein Rezept für die Tour: Stell Stanciu in Frage und höre auf die, dies wissen müssen- Überprüfe deine bisherige Planung mit den Berichten von fubbes und von der Runda Grischun und hör auf die Maschinenbaubiebel.    Google was und sufu nicht vergessen. Das was dann überbleibt wird mit Stefans Schweizcross und dem Nationalparkmarathon kombiniert. Einmal umrühren und der Asphaltanteil sinkt gegen null  
Dann bin ich noch auf das gestoßen und wenn man den Tritt nicht hochtragen müßte und da oben nicht eine exzelente Fahrtechnik von Nöten wäre hätte ich noch glatt die ersten zwei Etappen eingebaut. Na man soll ja nicht übertreiben.  

So siehts jetzt jedenfalls aus:

1.Tag: 700Km Anfahrt nach Chur. Mit der Räthischen Bahn hoch nach Arosa. Dauer 1h für 13ChF.

2.Tag: Arosa - Langwies - Durannapass - Schiffer - Klosters - Davos
40,7Km, +1293Hm, -1498Hm.

3.Tag: Davos - Schmelzboden - Filisur - Tiefencastel - Savognin - Bivio
69,6Km, +1687Hm, -1432Hm.

4.Tag: Bivio - Septimerpass - Maloia - St. Moritz
37,4Km, +1368Hm, -1318Hm.

5.Tag: St.Moritz - S-chanf - scoul
Hier kenn ich bisher nur die Daten für die Nationalparktour: S-chanf-scoul 46Km, +830Hm. Weiss jemand wieviel ich für St.Moritz-S-chanf draufschlagen muss? Soll nur als leichte Zubringerstrecke dienen, also möglichst durchs Tal. Map24 sagt 20Km Straße, wird aber sicher auch nen schönen Schotterweg geben. 

6.Tag: Scoul - S-charl - Pass da Costainas - Lü - Tschierv. Oder gibts im Val Mora sonst noch nen Refugio? Ansonsten eben die Ausruh-Etappe.
Ca. 29.4Km, +1130Hm, -646Hm.

7.Tag: Livigno - Passo Trela - Arnoga - Passo Val Viola - Poschiavo
56,7Km, +1472Hm, -2211Hm  Wenn das noch nicht reicht mit der Bahn hoch zum Berninapass und den Trail nach Poschiavo runter  

8.Tag: Wieder mit der Bahn zum Berninapass. Per velo Bernina - Suot - Pontresina - St. Moritz. +eventuell das Sahnehäubchen ins Val Roseg usw.
23,1Km, -668Hm, +214Hm. 
Von St.Moritz in nur 2h mit der Bahn nach Chur. Dann Heimreise. Ich liebe die Schweizer, bauen überall Bahnlinien hin.  

Tour insgesamt: (ohne die Hm von St.Moritz nach s-chanf und ohne Abstecher Val Roseg usw.) 346Km, +9199Hm. Und wenns zu schwer wird kann man immer noch mit der Bahn abkürzen.  

@Stefan-SIT: Auf dein Angebot mit den Infos zum Morteratsch Gletscher und Val Roseg komm ich gerne zurück. Ihr macht doch sicher wieder nen Alpencrossabend im Frühjahr  Ansonsten sieht man sich sicher im Königsforst.

Gruß Manni


----------



## spectres (5. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Tag: 700Km Anfahrt nach Chur. Mit der Räthischen Bahn hoch nach Arosa. Dauer 1h für 13ChF.


+ MTB (max. Fr. 10.-)



> 5.Tag: St.Moritz - S-chanf - scoul
> Hier kenn ich bisher nur die Daten für die Nationalparktour: S-chanf-scoul 46Km, +830Hm. Weiss jemand wieviel ich für St.Moritz-S-chanf draufschlagen muss? Soll nur als leichte Zubringerstrecke dienen, also möglichst durchs Tal. Map24 sagt 20Km Straße, wird aber sicher auch nen schönen Schotterweg geben.


St. Moritz - S-chanf ist mit 20km ungefähr gut. Die Strecke führt runter, ist also kein Problem. Du kannst den offiziellen Radweg nehmen oder suchst Dir eine Route über die verschiedenen Weg selber raus:
http://www.swissgeo.ch/
Hier kannst Du bis zur 1:25'000 Karte von Swisstopo alles auswählen (leider ist der Kartenausschnitt etwas klein, dafür kostenfrei).



> 8.Tag: Wieder mit der Bahn zum Berninapass. Per velo Bernina - Suot - Pontresina - St. Moritz. +eventuell das Sahnehäubchen ins Val Roseg usw.
> 23,1Km, -668Hm, +214Hm.


Nach Deiner Planung dürfte die Zeit reichen, um Morteratschgletscher und Val Roseg einzubauen. Landschaftlich wirklich wunderschön, auch wenn der Gletscherschwund dem Morteratsch inzwischen heftig zugesetzt hat.

Viel Spass bei der weiteren Planung,
spectres


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2006)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 5.Tag: St.Moritz - S-chanf - scoul
> Hier kenn ich bisher nur die Daten für die Nationalparktour: S-chanf-scoul 46Km, +830Hm. Weiss jemand wieviel ich für St.Moritz-S-chanf draufschlagen muss? Soll nur als leichte Zubringerstrecke dienen, also möglichst durchs Tal. Map24 sagt 20Km Straße, wird aber sicher auch nen schönen Schotterweg geben.
> ...


Vielleicht 1,5 Stunden. Es geht auf breitem Schotterweg auf der Strecke des Nationalpark-Bikemarathon (1a ausgeschildert) immer am En entlang. Kaum Höhenmeter, um die 30 Kilometer. Wirklich nur 'ne Zubringerstrecke, aber eine landschaftlich sehr schöne. Wenn es eng werden sollte mit der Zeit auf dieser Etappe, hast du immer wieder die Möglichkeit von der Bikestrecke runter und auf die Straße zu gehen, die dich nach Scuol führt (z.B. könnte man so ab Ardez die nochmal heftige Steigung nach/über Ftan auslassen/umgehen).

Damit dir am 6.Tag nicht die Höhenmeter explodieren, würde ich hier schon was ändern und die 600 hm von Scuol hoch nach S-charl dranhängen. Wenn ihr FTtan weglasst, kommt ihr ab St. Moritz auf max. 1.000 hm, allerdings sicher 60-70 km.
Ausserdem kann man in S-charl viel netter übernachten: nämlich hier oder hier



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> ... 6.Tag: Scoul - S-charl - Pass da Costainas - Lü - Tschierv. Oder gibts im Val Mora sonst noch nen Refugio? Ansonsten eben die Ausruh-Etappe.
> Ca. 29.4Km, +1130Hm, -646Hm.
> ...


*Bei einer Änderung von Tag 5 sind es von S-charl über Val Mora/Passo Alpisella bis Livigno ca. 1.700 hm. Nach dem Ruhetag vorher (und nachher) sicher kein Problem, weil's keine üblen Rampen gibt. *

Ansonsten: zum Einen sind es von Tschierv bis zum Val Mora noch gute 1.000 h. Zum Anderen klafft hier eine etwas größere Lücke: der Tag endet in Tschierv und am nächsten Morgen geht's in Livigno weiter? 
Im "Val Mora" (dazu zähle ich jetzt mal alle Möglichkeiten rund um die beiden Seen) gibt es 4 Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten:

Rifugio Monte Scale Park
Rifugio Fraele
Rifugio Solena 
Villa Valania (hier wohnen wir mit SportsInTeam)
Auch wenn es dann um die 2.000 hm wären - es sind m.E. wirklich leichte Höhenmeter (weil es nie brutal steil ist oder fahrtechnisch ein große Herausforderung).
Solltet ihr eine Ruheetappe machen und im Münstertal (Val Müstair) übernachten wollen (Tschierv liegt quasi in diesem Tal an der Ofenpassstraße), dann fahrt lieber noch 10 Minuten die Straße runter nach Sta. Maria. Ist zwar auch nicht gerade der Bär los (manchmal allerdings doch), aber wenigstens kann man da nachmittags mal vor die Tür gehen ohne direkt im Wald zu stehen. Es gibt auch einen sehr schönen Trail von Lü runter nach Valchava. Den müßte ich dir dann allerdings bei Gelegenheit mal auf der Karte zeigen.
Wenn du doch abends nach Livigno willst, kommen (ab Val Mora!) nochmal ca. 450hm und 20 km über den Passo Alpisella dazu. Die sind dann schon anstrengender ... (aber mit einer schönen Abfahrt ab Passhöhe).


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... 7.Tag: Livigno - Passo Trela - Arnoga - Passo Val Viola - Poschiavo
> 56,7Km, +1472Hm, -2211Hm  Wenn das noch nicht reicht mit der Bahn hoch zum Berninapass und den Trail nach Poschiavo runter
> ...


Der Corviglia-Trail muss es dir ja angetan haben ...  


			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 8.Tag: Wieder mit der Bahn zum Berninapass. Per velo Bernina - Suot - Pontresina - St. Moritz. +eventuell das Sahnehäubchen ins Val Roseg usw.
> 23,1Km, -668Hm, +214Hm.
> ...


 



			
				Manni schrieb:
			
		

> ... @Stefan-SIT: Auf dein Angebot mit den Infos zum Morteratsch Gletscher und Val Roseg komm ich gerne zurück. Ihr macht doch sicher wieder nen Alpencrossabend im Frühjahr  Ansonsten sieht man sich sicher im Königsforst.
> Gruß Manni


Gerne.

Das Ganze nochmal übersichtlich (wie ich es machen würde):
5. Tag: St. Moritz - Scuol - S-charl (max. 1.000hm - 70 km)
6. Tag: S-charl - Lü - Valchava - Val Mora - Alpisella - Livigno (1.750 hm - 55km)
7. Tag: Livigno - Passo Trela - Arnoga - Poschiavo (1.500 hm - 57 km)

... und wenn du gar nicht die Finger vom Corviglia-Trail lassen kannst:
5. Tag: St. Moritz - Scuol - S-charl - Ziel: Lü/Valchava/Tschierv/Sta. Maria (max. 1.500hm - 95 km)
6. Tag: Lü/Valchava/Tschierv/Sta. Maria  - Val Mora - Arnoga (1.200 hm - 44km) <--- hier ist die Livigno-Schleife nicht mehr drin!!! sonst: + 1.000hm
7. Tag: Arnoga - Poschiavo (750 hm - 30 km)

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Ach ja - Dubbel: sollte irgendwas doppelt sein - ich hab's nicht nochmal abgeglichen, also sorry dafür!


----------



## Manni (5. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Damit dir am 6.Tag nicht die Höhenmeter explodieren, würde ich hier schon was ändern und die 600 hm von Scuol hoch nach S-charl dranhängen. Wenn ihr FTtan weglasst, kommt ihr ab St. Moritz auf max. 1.000 hm, allerdings sicher 60-70 km.
> Ausserdem kann man in S-charl viel netter übernachten: nämlich hier oder hier
> 
> 
> ...



So werden wir es wohl machen, bin gestern Abend wohl mit meinen Aufzeichnungen durcheinander gekommen. Wenn es also zwischen St.Moritz und scoul so gemächlich hergeht hängen wir sicher noch einen Teil der Auffahrt Richtung Costainas dran. Muss ich heute Abend nochmal drüber schauen. 



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Der Corviglia-Trail muss es dir ja angetan haben ...



In irgendeiner Bike war dieses Jahr nen netter Bericht, in dem diese Abfahrt besoders gelobt wurde.



			
				Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ganze nochmal übersichtlich (wie ich es machen würde):
> 5. Tag: St. Moritz - Scuol - S-charl (max. 1.000hm - 70 km)
> 6. Tag: S-charl - Lü - Valchava - Val Mora - Alpisella - Livigno (1.750 hm - 55km)
> 7. Tag: Livigno - Passo Trela - Arnoga - Poschiavo (1.500 hm - 57 km)



So gefällt es mir schon ganz gut.  

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Januar 2006)

Nach dem Passo Costainas musst du garnicht nach Lü runter, du kann, bevor Du vor Lü auf die Straße trifft, nach rechts (da hat´s auch ein Refugio zum Einkehren) rechts hoch, das ist ein schöner Panoramaweg auf ca. 2000m mit tollen Ortlerblicken, da kommst Du beim Ofenpass raus. Dann kannst Du über denn Passo del Gallo nach Livigno rüberfahren. Meiner Meinung nach ist das noch lohnender als das Val Mora. Aber vielleicht ist das ja Geschmackssache.
Wenn Du aber nach Tschierv runterfährst, dann musst Du wirklich unbedingt die vorgeschlagenen Trails nach Sta. Maria mitnehmen, sehr lohnend!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Nach dem Passo Costainas musst du garnicht nach Lü runter, du kann, bevor Du vor Lü auf die Straße trifft, nach rechts (da hat´s auch ein Refugio zum Einkehren) rechts hoch, das ist ein schöner Panoramaweg auf ca. 2000m mit tollen Ortlerblicken, da kommst Du beim Ofenpass raus. Dann kannst Du über den Passo del Gallo nach Livigno rüberfahren. ...


Stimmt! Du meinst den, der bei der Alp da Munt auf die Strecke trifft, die von der Funtana da S-charl kommt? Bin ich zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber habe 'n Video zu Hause. Sehr geil! Sind übrigens 1.600hm und gute 50 km.
Womit wir auch schon bei der nächsten Alternative wären:
Schon früher ab Alp Astras (liegt zwischen S-charl und dem Passo da Costainas quasi auf dem Weg) über Funtana da S-charl zum Ofenpass (und dann weiter wie die Pfadfinderin über Val del Gallo zu den Seen). Das wären dann bei 47 km 1.550 hm. 
Bei den drei Alternativen wüßte ich auch nicht, welche ich bevorzugen würde.   
Nimmst du Pfadfinders oder meine Alternative, hast du einen wunderschönen, superflowigen Streckenabschnitt durch's Val Mora nicht mit drin. Viele Höhenmeter sparst du auch nicht. Pfadfinderin's und meine Varianten sind die deutlich einsameren, vielleicht abenteuerlicheren.
Tja, da kann dir nun keiner mehr weiterhelfen. Am besten, du bleibst ein paar Tage in dieser Gegend ...  

Ride On!
Stefan

P.S.: Wenn du mir deine E-Mail-Adresse schickst, kann ich dir die Höhenprofile dieser drei Varianten senden. St. Moritz - Scuol - S-charl habe ich auch.


----------



## Manni (5. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Du meinst den, der bei der Alp da Munt auf die Strecke trifft, die von der Funtana da S-charl kommt? Bin ich zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber habe 'n Video zu Hause. Sehr geil! Sind übrigens 1.600hm und gute 50 km.
> Womit wir auch schon bei der nächsten Alternative wären:
> Schon früher ab Alp Astras (liegt zwischen S-charl und dem Passo da Costainas quasi auf dem Weg) über Funtana da S-charl zum Ofenpass (und dann weiter wie die Pfadfinderin über Val del Gallo zu den Seen). Das wären dann bei 47 km 1.550 hm.
> Bei den drei Alternativen wüßte ich auch nicht, welche ich bevorzugen würde.
> ...



Merci ihr zwei!
Langsam muss ich wohl wirklich ne zweite Woche einplanen  

Auf das Val Mora kann ich ganz gut verzichten. Wenn es mit dem Zeitmanagement hinhaut hab ich da dieses Jahr noch ein weiteres Event im Visier  und man muss ja nicht alles doppelt fahren  Und ein einsamer Panoramaweg hat schon was. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass wir nicht noch genug andere Trails zu fahren haben  

Email bekommst du, schonmal Danke im Vorraus!

Gruß Manni


----------



## Fetz (5. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Womit wir auch schon bei der nächsten Alternative wären:
> Schon früher ab Alp Astras (liegt zwischen S-charl und dem Passo da Costainas quasi auf dem Weg) über Funtana da S-charl zum Ofenpass (und dann weiter wie die Pfadfinderin über Val del Gallo zu den Seen).


Sind wir 2005 gefahren: Alp Astras - Funtana da S'charl - Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Lago Fraele.
Funtana da S-charl würde ich dem Costainas jederzeit wieder vorziehen und Passo Gallo ist ein Traum!
GPS-Daten von Scuol - Villa Valania hätte ich.

Joachim


----------



## Manni (5. Januar 2006)

Ich werde morgen mal zum Gleumes fahren und nach Karten schauen. Kann euch so leider nicht folgen. GPS-Tracks sind super, habe auch vor die Karten zu digitalisieren und mir die Route als .ovl zusammen zustellen.

Gruß Manni


----------



## Pfadfinderin (5. Januar 2006)

Über Funtana d´Scarl würde ich nicht nochmal fahren, das war heuer im Sommer so schmal, dass man das Radl nicht mal schieben kann. Allerdings kamen wir vom Ofenpass Ri. Funtana, da geht´s hauptsächlich bergauf. War zwar wirklich einsam (außer dass 2 Wanderer sich schallend totgelacht haben, was wir da mit den Rädern wollen), aber nix zum Fahren, nur Tragen bzw. schieben. Bergab kann man vielleicht bißchen mehr fahren, ist aber sehr ausgesetzt!!!

Die andere Seite über Alp Astras geht deutlich besser, also südlich um den Berg rum. Wenn man von Scarl kommt einfach geradeaus bleiben, nicht zum Funtana hoch über Passo Costainas und dann rechts, wie schon beschrieben, das wäre meine bevorzugte Alternative!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir 2005 gefahren: Alp Astras - Funtana da S'charl - Ofenpass - Passo Gallo - Lago Fraele.
> Funtana da S-charl *würde ich dem Costainas jederzeit wieder vorziehen *und Passo Gallo ist ein Traum!
> GPS-Daten von Scuol - Villa Valania hätte ich.
> Joachim


Das ist ja auch nicht die Frage.  
Aber würdest du diese Strecke auch dem Val Mora vorziehen? Hier würde der Publikums-Joker sicher keine eindeutige Antwort bringen ... 
... und leider kann man immer nur einen Traum träumen ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Fetz (5. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Über Funtana d´Scarl würde ich nicht nochmal fahren, das war heuer im Sommer so schmal, dass man das Radl nicht mal schieben kann. Allerdings kamen wir vom Ofenpass Ri. Funtana, da geht´s hauptsächlich bergauf. War zwar wirklich einsam (außer dass 2 Wanderer sich schallend totgelacht haben, was wir da mit den Rädern wollen), aber nix zum Fahren, nur Tragen bzw. schieben. Bergab kann man vielleicht bißchen mehr fahren, ist aber sehr ausgesetzt!!!


Dabei kann es sich aber nur um das letzte Stück direkt vor dem Ofenpass gehandelt haben, bis dort hin ist der Weg kein bischen ausgesetzt und bis auf die ersten ca. 75 hm ab der Alp Astras zu 100% fahrbar.
Der letzte Trail vor dem Ofenpass ist tatsächlich (auch von Norden her kommend) kein Spass, kann aber ganz einfach umgangen werden, indem man auf die Passtraße abfährt und die letzten 100hm eben auf Asphalt zurück legt. Dazu gab's mal einen ausführlichen Thread.



			
				Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Die andere Seite über Alp Astras geht deutlich besser, also südlich um den Berg rum. Wenn man von Scarl kommt einfach geradeaus bleiben, nicht zum Funtana hoch über Passo Costainas und dann rechts, wie schon beschrieben, das wäre meine bevorzugte Alternative!


Du meinst den Costainas-Pass. Da muss man sich aber im klaren sein, dass das dann die "Alpencross-Autobahn" wählt, während uns z.B. über die/der/das Funtana nur ein einziger Wanderer begegnet ist.

@Stefan_SIT: Val Mora sind wir 2004 von Nord nach Süd, war wirklich beeindruckend. Passo Gallo hat mir aber noch einen Tick besser gefallen - vielleicht auch nur, weil man auf dieser Strecke - im Unterschied zum Val Mora - fast alleine unterwegs ist. An die Serpentinen runter zum Livignosee werde ich wohl noch lange denken... Murenabgänge hat's unten am See entlang jedenfalls auch genügend.

Joachim


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Über Funtana d´Scarl würde ich nicht nochmal fahren, das war heuer im Sommer so schmal, dass man das Radl nicht mal schieben kann. Allerdings kamen wir vom Ofenpass Ri. Funtana, da geht´s hauptsächlich bergauf. War zwar wirklich einsam (außer dass 2 Wanderer sich schallend totgelacht haben, was wir da mit den Rädern wollen), aber nix zum Fahren, nur Tragen bzw. schieben. Bergab kann man vielleicht bißchen mehr fahren, ist aber sehr ausgesetzt!!!
> 
> Die andere Seite über Alp Astras geht deutlich besser, also südlich um den Berg rum. Wenn man von Scarl kommt einfach geradeaus bleiben, nicht zum Funtana hoch über Passo Costainas und dann rechts, wie schon beschrieben, das wäre meine bevorzugte Alternative!


Entweder verwechselst du da jetzt die beiden Strecken oder ich ordne deine nicht richtig ein.
Der westliche Übergang ins Münstertal/Ofenpassstraße ist die Funtana da S-charl, die bei der Alp Astras rechts steil bergan geht (beginnend mit einer kurzen Schiebepassage). Diesen meine ich und ich kann mich an keine einzige ausgesetzte Stelle erinnern. Alles ist für Normalsterbliche fahrbar. 
Der östliche Übergang ist der Passo da Costainas. Ab der Alp Astras geht es halblinks trailig leicht bergauf. Bei Campatsch geht 90 Grad ein Weg nach rechts weg (den ich für deinen Tipp hielt), der sich mit meinem Vorschlag bei der Alp da Munt vereint. Dieser Weg ist - so wie ich das auf dem Video in Erinnerung habe - teilweise sehr ausgesetzt. 
Ab der Alp da Munt ist es dann der gleiche Weg bis zur Passstraße.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Fetz (5. Januar 2006)

Der Trail vor dem Ofenpass sieht so aus:


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder verwechselst du da jetzt die beiden Strecken oder ich ordne deine nicht richtig ein.
> Der westliche Übergang ins Münstertal/Ofenpassstraße ist die Funtana da S-charl, die bei der Alp Astras rechts steil bergan geht (beginnend mit einer kurzen Schiebepassage). Diesen meine ich und ich kann mich an keine einzige ausgesetzte Stelle erinnern. Alles ist für Normalsterbliche fahrbar.
> Der östliche Übergang ist der Passo da Costainas. Ab der Alp Astras geht es halblinks trailig leicht bergauf. Bei Campatsch geht 90 Grad ein Weg nach rechts weg (den ich für deinen Tipp hielt), der sich mit meinem Vorschlag bei der Alp da Munt vereint. Dieser Weg ist - so wie ich das auf dem Video in Erinnerung habe - teilweise sehr ausgesetzt.
> Ab der Alp da Munt ist es dann der gleiche Weg bis zur Passstraße.
> ...



Ab der Alp Astras sind wir noch beisammen, aber zwischen Alp Astras und Alp da Munt geht nochmal rechts ein Trail weg (auf der Karte gepunktet); ich dachte, Du meinst diesen! Der ist meiner Ansicht nach eben nicht empfehlenswert. Aber Du hast recht, Dein Vorschlag ist wirklich gut! 

@ Fetz: Wo vor dem Ofenpass ist der Trail auf Deinem Bild? Das habe ich nicht vor meinem geistigen Auge; oder ist das der Fußweg zum Ofenpass als Alternative zur Straße? Das macht mir aber nur bergab Spaß!


----------



## Manni (6. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Ab der Alp Astras sind wir noch beisammen, aber zwischen Alp Astras und Alp da Munt geht nochmal rechts ein Trail weg (auf der Karte gepunktet); ich dachte, Du meinst diesen! Der ist meiner Ansicht nach eben nicht empfehlenswert. Aber Du hast recht, Dein Vorschlag ist wirklich gut!
> 
> @ Fetz: Wo vor dem Ofenpass ist der Trail auf Deinem Bild? Das habe ich nicht vor meinem geistigen Auge; oder ist das der Fußweg zum Ofenpass als Alternative zur Straße? Das macht mir aber nur bergab Spaß!



Gepunktete Wege sind meist wirklich nicht fahrbar, hab ich in den Vogesen schon zu spüren bekommen. Das waren eher Wanderstiege. 
Würde sagen Costainas und Val Mora nimmt man früher oder später sowieso nochmal auf nem Alpencross mit. Ich denke der Panoramaweg Richtung Ofenpass wirds werden. Wenn ihr noch ein paar Photos von den Varianten habt fällt mir die Entscheidung sicher noch leichter  

Gruß Manni

p.S. Typisch Paparazzi  Der Kumpel stürzt in die Schlucht und ihr macht Photos


----------



## Fetz (6. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> @ Fetz: Wo vor dem Ofenpass ist der Trail auf Deinem Bild? Das habe ich nicht vor meinem geistigen Auge; oder ist das der Fußweg zum Ofenpass als Alternative zur Straße? Das macht mir aber nur bergab Spaß!


Das war garantiert der Fussweg. Auf dem Kartenausschnitt müsste man bei Punkt 2.152 links runter (dem normalen Weg folgend) zur Ofenpass-Straße.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Ab der Alp Astras sind wir noch beisammen, aber zwischen Alp Astras und Alp da Munt geht nochmal rechts ein Trail weg (auf der Karte gepunktet); ich dachte, Du meinst diesen! Der ist meiner Ansicht nach eben nicht empfehlenswert. Aber Du hast recht, Dein Vorschlag ist wirklich gut!
> ...


Wenn du die MTB-Karte "Unterengadin" meinst, dann habe ich deinen Weg gefunden. Den meinte ich zwar nicht, allerdings kenne ich ihn. Wir sind 2005 von Süden gekommen und haben ihn hochgeschoben, um ihn auszuprobieren. Allerdings habe ich auch hier keine ausgesetzte Stelle vor Augen, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass er (von Norden von der Alp Astras kommend) bei guter Fahrtechnik zumindest teilweise sehr interessant ist. Aber meine Erinnerungen sind hier vielleicht lückenhaft.

Ich brauche einen Scanner ...  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Stefan_SIT (6. Januar 2006)

Fetz schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auf dem Kartenausschnitt müsste man bei Punkt 2.152 links runter (dem normalen Weg folgend) zur Ofenpass-Straße.


Genau, das wäre dann der gut fahrbare schottrige Weg, der bei 2.078 auf die Straße trifft. Der rot eingezeichnete ist ober-ätzend - egal, in welcher Richtung. Und zur (noch) besseren Identifikation: der böse Weg ist der, der direkt an der Passhöhe (Hotel Süsom Give) bei Blickrichtung Ost links von der Straße abgeht. Den guten erreicht man ca. 70hm tiefer in einer Rechtskurve und sieht ihn auch sofort (breite Schotterstraße).

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du die MTB-Karte "Unterengadin" meinst, dann habe ich deinen Weg gefunden. Den meinte ich zwar nicht, allerdings kenne ich ihn. Wir sind 2005 von Süden gekommen und haben ihn hochgeschoben, um ihn auszuprobieren. Allerdings habe ich auch hier keine ausgesetzte Stelle vor Augen, könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass er (von Norden von der Alp Astras kommend) bei guter Fahrtechnik zumindest teilweise sehr interessant ist. Aber meine Erinnerungen sind hier vielleicht lückenhaft.
> 
> Ich brauche einen Scanner ...
> 
> ...



Wir kamen auch von Süden. Wie gesagt, im Sommer zu schmal zu schieben, mann musste echt teilweise tragen und kommt dann bei Funtana di Scarl wieder raus auf den Weg runter zur Alp Astras. Man sieht ihn auch auf deinem letzten Kartenausschnitt als schwarze gestrichelte Linie weggehen, direkt am Ofenpass in nordwestlicher Richtung, bißchen parallel zur Straße...  Bergab kann sein, dass man schon mehr fahren kann, das ist klar. Aber sicher nicht entspannt. Deine vorgeschlagenen Alternative ist echt besser. Übrigens war da heuer im Sommer auf der Alp da Munt ein freilaufender Stier, der nach seinen Kühen gebrüllt hat. Auch ein elementares Erlebnis und ich war froh, als wir ausser Sichtweite waren.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (9. Januar 2006)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:
			
		

> Wir kamen auch von Süden. Wie gesagt, im Sommer zu schmal zu schieben, mann musste echt teilweise tragen und kommt dann bei Funtana di Scarl wieder raus auf den Weg runter zur Alp Astras. Man sieht ihn auch auf deinem letzten Kartenausschnitt als schwarze gestrichelte Linie weggehen, direkt am Ofenpass in nordwestlicher Richtung, bißchen parallel zur Straße...  Bergab kann sein, dass man schon mehr fahren kann, das ist klar. Aber sicher nicht entspannt. Deine vorgeschlagenen Alternative ist echt besser. Übrigens war da heuer im Sommer auf der Alp da Munt ein freilaufender Stier, der nach seinen Kühen gebrüllt hat. Auch ein elementares Erlebnis und ich war froh, als wir ausser Sichtweite waren.


Ich glaube, jetzt haben wir's ...  
Unser Problem Mitte August war damals der Bär, der genau an dem Tag, an dem wir durch's Val del Gallo fuhren, dort auch gesichtet wurde. Gott sei Dank nicht von uns!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Zachi (27. März 2006)

Lieber Mitfahrer und Guides,

ich habe schonmal angefangen nach Zimmern zu suchen. Ich sage euch, die haben ganz schÃ¶n gesalzene Preise. 
Jetzt muÃ ich von euch mal wissen, ob ihr spezielle AnsprÃ¼che habt bei den Zimmern habt.
Mit Halbpension in nem 3Sterne Hotel kommen wir ganz schnell auf 70-80 â¬ pro Person und Nacht.  Aber ich bin ja erst am Anfang der Suche. 

Zachi


----------



## Fubbes (27. März 2006)

Du machst irgendwas falsch. Ich kenne kaum Alpencrosser, die in Hotels übernachten. Und wenn doch mal, sind sie nicht so teuer.
Ich habe in 10 Jahren vielleicht 5 mal in einem Hotel übernachtet. Das allerteuerste war in Andalo mit 60 Euro für Übernachtung mit Frühstück. Da hatten wir keine Zeit/Lust zum Suchen. Sonst liegen die Übernachtungen mit HP eher bei 40 bis 50 Euro.
Wenn du Oberstdorf - Poschiavo fahren willst, das ist doch eine sehr bekannte Strecke, da können wir dir dutzende Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aufzählen.

Gruß 
   Daniel


----------



## Zachi (27. März 2006)

Die oben beschriebene Tour ist schon was abgeändert.
Ich für Bivio und Umgebung. Was ich da im Interent gefunden habe lag aber mit HP so um die 70 - 80 . Pensionen oder sowas haben die da garnicht reingestellt. Hoffe, daß der Häuserkatalog mir weiterhilft. 
Oder hast du ne günstige Adresse in Bivio oder Umgebung?

Zachi


----------



## Fubbes (27. März 2006)

Ich war mal in Sur im Hotel Flix. Das war teuer und kostete über 80 SFr, also um die 60 Euro. An der Strecke am Marmorera See vorbei sind aber auch noch Übernachtungen, die nicht in der Karte sind. Da müsstest du vor Ort einfach fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zachi (27. März 2006)

Danke für die Tips, werde mal weitersuchen.

Zachi


----------

